# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  POPEYE papy chat 15 ans FIV et hypertension à parrainer - Handi'cats (60)

## papillon60000

Popeye est un papy sorti de fourrière il y a quelques semaines
Il est FIV avec un souffle cardiaque (on va contrôler si pb de tension)
Il est très gentil et câlin, mais a néanmoins son petit caractère et n'aime pas trop être manipulé !
Il a rejoint sa FA définitive le 28/05/18 et s'adapte très bien
Il cherche des parrains/marraines pour aider l'asso qui prendra en charge tous ses frais jusqu'à la fin

Soit par paypal :
handicats@hotmail.fr

Soit en envoyant un chèque à :
Association "Handi'cats"
12, rue Hervieu Deschenes
27170 Beaumont le Roger

Ou en faisant un virement :
coordonnées en mp

Merci pour lui !


*HANDI'CATS 
Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et 
placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades
Tél : 06.06.71.07.86
Mail : handicats27@gmail.com
Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


*

----------


## papillon60000

visite véto du jour : comme on le craignait avec son souffle cardiaque, ça engendre une hypertension (26, norme maxi à 16) et une tachycardie (190 pulsations minute, norme maxi à 160) donc traitement à vie ; contrôle dans 3 semaines
sinon, 4,7 kg sur la balance, c'est bien même s'il est plus massif sur l'avant que l'arrière !
il manque 2,5 crocs et quelques dents !
il a été relativement coopérant même si la queue était énervée (rappelons que mon papy a son petit caractère !)


photo (pas du jour, là il boude sous le lit !)





et la facture, si quelqu'un veut parrainer mon papy, merci !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Souffle cardiaque et hypertension c'est comme ma Pistache (le souffle cardiaque venant apparemment de l'hypertension). Chez elle on a diagnostiqué une légère hyperthyroïdie qui est souvent accompagnée d'hypertension.

Comme j'ai hésité entre lui et Neuneu je vais prendre la facture pour cette fois, en attendant qu'il trouve je l'espère sa marraine.

----------


## papillon60000

c'est gentil, vraiment ! le pb de thyroïde est écarté par contre
là on refait un contrôle dans 3 semaines voir si le dosage du traitement est ok

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

visite véto ce matin : je trouvais son ventre dur et j'ai eu peur qu'il ne se remplisse d'ascite avec son pb de coeur, mais non et aujourd'hui, le véto a très bien entendu le coeur, ce qui est plutôt encourageant ; sinon, diarrhée toujours là depuis son arrivée, malgré croquettes gastros et traitement, donc nouveau traitement et si pas concluant, analyse de selles ; le véto pense que c'est parasitaire, on a fait un test rapide pour la giardiose qui est ressorti négatif néanmoins, mais il y a beaucoup de parasites différents... poids stable


si quelqu'un veut aider pour sa facture, merci d'avance

----------


## bouletosse

Comment va minou ?

----------


## papillon60000

il va bien, pas d'amélioration pour sa diarrhée pour le moment par contre... contrôle de la tension mercredi prochain mais j'ai dû aller rechercher une plaquette d'amodip, j'avais mal calculé et n'en n'avais pas assez jusqu'au contrôle...

----------


## bouletosse

Je souhaiterai devenir la marraine de Mr Popeye,  si Il veut bien de moi  :Embarrassment: ?
(à parti de debut juillet) 

Merci

----------


## papillon60000

il est ravi ! et souhaite bienvenue à sa Marraine !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et moi je lui offre la plaquette Amodip , je vous fait un chèque de 10 euros , pour ce chouchou

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu as une super marraine Popeye !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Moi aussi je suis ravie, vu que j'ai hésité entre Neuneu et Popeye. Les voilà servis tous les deux ::  ::

----------


## papillon60000

merci aussi à Roukmoutt alors !

----------


## papillon60000

petite séance câlins sur le lit, parce que môssieu Popeye n'aime pas les câlins genoux donc soit c'est au sol, soit sur le lit lol
il est arrivé dernier (les miens se précipitent dès que je m'allonge sur le lit), donc il doit prendre la place qui reste pour avoir un bout de Nounou !

----------


## papillon60000

re-visite véto pour contrôle de la tension, aucune amélioration malheureusement donc on double la dose et re-contrôle le 13/07
aucune amélioration du côté de la diarrhée non plus, 100 g de perdus, donc dernier traitement (pour Neuneu également) avant analyse de selles... 


la facture si quelqu'un veut faire un geste...





le papy ronchon  :mgreen:

----------


## myri_bonnie

On a bien le droit d'être un peu ronchon après une visite chez le véto. Ma Pistache y va lundi, on va vérifier l'hyperthyroïdie et la tension (qui répond bien au médicament dans son cas). Allez bonhomme, remets-toi vite pour soulager un peu ta pauvre nounou.

----------


## bouletosse

Coucou mon petit popeye  :: 

Je peux regler la Facture en guise de parrainage ?
Tu as besoin des nourriture spécifique ?

Courage petit loulou.

----------


## papillon60000

coucou Marraine !
oui tu peux si tu veux  :: 
pour l'instant, en nourriture ça va, Nounou ne sait pas trop quoi me donner... la diarrhée est toujours là mais depuis hier mon pote Neuneu n'en n'a plus alors j'espère bien que mon tour va venir ; on prolonge le traitement de 5 jours du coup !

----------


## bouletosse

Voila petit bouchon. 
Facture 00048069 réglee.

Doux repos

----------


## papillon60000

traitement terminé sans aucun effet... en désespoir de cause, Nounou a repris les croquettes gastros et ça semble rentrer dans l'ordre tout doucement... c'est à n'y rien comprendre... contrôle de la tension demain

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah zut pas évident. 
As-tu entendu parler de l'argent colloïdal et de ses vertus?

----------


## papillon60000

oui j'ai du 15 ppm

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu l'utilises pour quelles pathologies?

----------


## papillon60000

aucune, en externe principalement ; en interne, je n'ai pas encore potassé mais ça semble un produit intéressant !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah OK,  merci

----------


## papillon60000

contrôle de la tension aujourd'hui et malheureusement, il ne répond pas du tout au traitement, les valeurs sont mêmes pires qu'avant de le commencer... donc on en change en espérant que ça marche car il n'y a pas de 3 ème option
poids stable et diarrhée enfin éradiquée, je l'ai remis aux croquettes gastros, le dernier traitement n'ayant pas eu non plus d'effet (contrairement à Neuneu) ; très bon appétit (croquettes et pâtées)

----------


## papillon60000

papy ronchon va bien, je suppose qu'il souffre un peu de la chaleur avec son coeur...
dans l'ensemble, les selles c'est correct donc je pense qu'il va rester aux croquettes gastros
contrôle de la tension mardi prochain

en mode j'ai chaud !


en mode perché sur l'armoire de la chambre !


en mode, je squatte le dodo tout doux !

----------


## bouletosse

Coucou mon petit fieul 

Toujours aussi beau  ::

----------


## papillon60000

contrôle de la tension hier, bah c'est pas formidable, on passe de 26/13 à 25/11... et 180 pulsations au lieu de 190, donc on va dire que le médoc fonctionne un peu, le véto dit de faire encore un mois pour voir s'il faut doubler la dose, là avec la chaleur c'est pas très représentatif, et sachant que le médoc agit aussi sur les reins, on ne peut pas le doubler comme ça ; et même si on ne gagne qu'un point par mois, c'est toujours ça de baissé on va dire
4,8 kg sur la balance, il a repris ce qu'il avait perdu
depuis plusieurs jours, il s'épouillait toutes les nuits, je retrouvais 10/15 touffes de poils chaque matin dans son panier alors qu'il ne veut pas que je le brosse et qu'il avait des teignons (bon je le brosse qd même une fois par semaine en ronchonnant), donc je ne sais pas si c'est comportemental ou si sa peau ne se sent pas bien (le poil était piqué et là il avait pas mal de pellicules), du coup le véto a donné une mousse apaisante à appliquer et je lui ai commandé de l'huile de saumon, on verra bien (sinon, il va finir tout nu lol) ; soit dit en passant, le véto a le droit de le manipuler partout lui, il ne dit rien le bourricot !

la facture (j'ai pris en charge le douxo et l'huile de saumon)



chez le véto



le repos du guerrier

----------


## bouletosse

Monsieur se laisse manipuler par le veto..  :: 
C'est bien petit bouchon  ::

----------


## papillon60000

complot de papys ! Popeye 14 ans, Simba 15 ans, Neuneu 15 ans et Nounours 12 ans !

----------


## papillon60000

quelques vidéos de mon papy qui se met à jouer, ça fait plaisir à voir !

----------


## bouletosse

Oooh Monsieur est joueur  ::

----------


## papillon60000

visite pas prévue tout à l'heure pour Popeye qui avait un oeil pas beau qui coulait depuis quelques jours, j'ai mis de la pommade mais ce matin c'était très rouge et on voyait les vaisseaux (faut dire qu'il n'ouvre pas beaucoup les yeux donc difficile à voir entre les paupières gonflées) ; c'est une kératite donc 2 collyres à mettre
sinon, on en a profité pour contrôler la tension, et c'est encore pire donc il ne réagit pas au 2ème traitement non plus (il était à 28), donc bah il durera le temps qu'il peut comme ça...








ça ressemble à ça dans le coin externe de l'oeil en moins prononcé





il essaie la nouvelle tour à gratter

----------


## papillon60000

bon, petit oeil avait bien guéri et revoilà qu'il coule clair et que papy l'ouvre moins à nouveau... vais voir avec le véto si je redonne un traitement...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oh ,pauvre choupinnet !

----------


## papillon60000

mes 2 papys Handi'cats Popeye et Neuneu !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Qu ils sont choux ,tous les 2 ensemble . ::

----------


## papillon60000

bon à priori l'oeil est guéri... il coule clair de toute façon un peu tout le temps, peut-être le canal lacrymal bouché

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai une lapine avec le même problème, mais ça ne semble pas la déranger. J'aime son air bougon au beau Popeye.

----------


## papillon60000

bougon oui c'est tout à fait ça (moi je lui dit que c'est un papy ronchon)

----------


## papillon60000

j'ai commandé de nouveau ses croquettes gastros à mon papy, celles-là le stabilisent bien donc on va rester comme ça
si jamais quelqu'un veut participer, sachant que c'est moi qui ai payé la facture, merci d'avance

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## bouletosse



----------


## papillon60000

alors le Popeye recommence à s'épouiller et a de nouveau des trous dans son pelage sur le dos... on va reprendre le douxo car il a aussi des pellicules mais je ne vois pas trop la cause...

----------


## papillon60000

Popeye vient de recommander un paquet de croquettes gastros, si jamais quelqu'un veut participer !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Il n'a rien aux yeux lui, contrairement à Neuneu, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il les ouvre sur les photos !  ::

----------


## papillon60000

::  on est d'accord, j'ai pas de chance avec mes papys moi, ils font la grève des yeux !

----------


## papillon60000

mon Popeye a commandé un nouveau paquet de croquettes, si quelqu'un veut participer ? me contacter (c'est moi qui ai payé) merci !

----------


## papillon60000

photos du jour dans le soleil !

----------


## duma762000

je ne peux pas participer pour l'instant mais voici un site où ces croquettes sont moins chères
https://www.dogteur.com/virbac-veter...chat-3-kg.html

----------


## papillon60000

parce que là c'est en promo, et le port est gratuit pour minimum 100 € donc je reste chez zooplus où je commande pour tous mes chats  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Est-ce que tu connais La compagnie des animaux, pour moi c'est l'endroit le meilleur marché, mais s'il y a des frais de port, mais là aussi il n'y en a pas à partir de 100 

https://www.lacompagniedesanimaux.co...chat-3-kg.html

----------


## papillon60000

oui je connais mais je fais déjà 2 commandes par moi sur zooplus (donc 2 livraisons) et j'ai 7 % sur mes commandes donc pour moi c'est le plus pratique, je ne peux pas avoir un site par référence et zooplus est celui le plus diversifié...

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

les papys Handi'cats ce midi dans le soleil !

----------


## papillon60000

Popeye a reçu aujourd'hui un chouette colis de Noël de la part de tonton Bertrand : une tite carte, des tites boîtes de bonne pâtée, un ti sachet de souris en tissu et un ti chèque à partager avec les copains !

----------


## papillon60000

un coucou de mon p'tit papy ronchon !

----------


## papillon60000

un coucou de papy Popeye en 2019 !

----------


## papillon60000

la facture des dernières croquettes...

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

20/02/19 : visite véto car je trouvais qu'il buvait plus et bavait (sans souci pour manger) ; bon bah c'est pas les reins (au bilan, à l'examen un n'est pas top), mais ya 2 trucs qui sont trop hauts ce qui indique que le système immunitaire se bat contre un truc mais on ne sait pas quoi... (ça peut être le FIV comme une autre pathologie)
il a perdu 200 g depuis septembre
sa bouche a une belle gingivite donc antibio et metacam ; pas de répercussion sur les repas donc c'est déjà bien
son souffle au coeur s'est aggravé et la tachycardie est toujours pareille (forcément sans traitement...) 
il est un peu déshydraté alors que je trouvais qu'il buvait plus... à suivre...

----------


## bouletosse

Petit Popeye  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pauvre chou, pas facile tous les jours. J'avais un chat FIV + qui buvait des quantités astronomiques, alors que rien dans les analyses ne l'expliquait vraiment. Espérons que la gingivite se laissera bien soigner, qu'est-ce que je galère avec ça depuis des années maintenant.

----------


## papillon60000

je trouve qu'il boit plus que la normale (et plus qu'à son arrivée) surtout qu'il mange aussi de l'humide mais bon, on verra
pour la gingivite, le traitement a l'air efficace, il n'avait à priori pas de douleur donc c'était juste la bavouille et très inflammé visuellement ; ses dents sont pourries aussi, ça n'aide pas mais avec son pb de coeur, pas possible d'anesthésier pour les retirer et assainir la bouche donc...

----------


## papillon60000

mon Popeye va bien, d'ici une quinzaine on fera bilan sanguin et rappel de vaccins

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mais quel grand sportif ! ::

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## papillon60000

> Oh mais quel grand sportif !


toujours plus que Neuneu lol !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pff, Neuneu a un an de plus, na !

----------


## papillon60000

nouveau paquet de croquettes pour le beau gosse !

----------


## papillon60000

c'était le rappel de vaccins de Popeye le 18/04/19
on a refait un bilan pour voir si ce qui n'allait pas la dernière fois était mieux, malheureusement non et le marqueur du foie est rouge aussi, signe que ce qui cloche se trouve dans la fonction hépatique
vu qu'il va bien, j'ai qd même fait le rappel...
sinon, il a perdu 150 g en 2 mois donc à surveiller (il mange toujours bien pâtée et croquettes) ; il fait 4,5 kg
là il a un complément alimentaire (silycure) pour soutenir la fonction hépatique ; il serait bien de le donner 2 mois et refaire les paramètres hépatiques pour voir si amélioration (même s'il n'y a pas de miracle à attendre) ; sinon, on peut aussi faire une écho du foie mais bon on ne pourra rien faire derrière vu qu'on ne peut pas l'anesthésier (et qu'à mon avis ya rien à faire, le corps est usé, soit par sa vie d'avant soit ça s'aggrave à cause de l'hypertension)


la facture si quelqu'un veut aider !





le beau gosse !

----------


## papillon60000

j'ai commencé le traitement pour le foie avec la plaquette du véto mais j'ai commandé 2 mois de traitement sur le net, c'est moins cher

----------


## papillon60000

papy Popeye va bien, il se dévergonde après bientôt 1 an à la maison (fin de mois), il vient maintenant presque piquer ce qui cuit sur le gaz ou ce qu'il y a dans mon assiette, il fait le fond d'évier sait-on jamais et il me pique mon fauteuil de directrice qd je n'y suis pas... donc je surveille bien car il deviendrait voleur si on le laissait faire, petit garnement !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je trouve ça très bien pour ma part. Avoir des animaux anorexiques c'est bien pire, mais je suis certaine que tu en sais quelque chose, malheureusement.

----------


## papillon60000

mouais mais c'est pas par faim, c'est je pense un reste de chat qui a dû se battre dans la rue pour manger à sa faim ; ce qui est curieux c'est que ça le prenne maintenant, même si depuis le début il m'engueule parce que je le sers pas en 1er ou assez vite, il a toujours eu un truc avec la bouffe, pourtant il sait qu'ici il ne manquera plus jamais...

----------


## papillon60000

ça y est, 1 an que papy Popeye a rejoint notre grande famille, et il est je pense, heureux !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Evidemment qu'il est heureux, c'est le paradis chez toi

----------


## papillon60000

18/06/19 : contrôle véto ce jour pour Popeye, j'ai refait un bilan et ça continue de s'aggraver, il a encore perdu 200 g en 2 mois (4,3 kg) bien qu'il mange bien, gingivite toujours là, coeur pas pire à priori, rien au foie à l'examen mais le paramètre hépatique continue de se dégrader donc je finis le silycure (il reste 15 j) et je lui foutrai la paix, on ne pourra pas stopper l'évolution donc ça ne sert à rien de le stresser matin et soir...














la facture...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh pauvre chou. Mais comme tu dis, à un certain moment il faut peser le pour et le contre et ne pas s'obstiner à un traitement stressant qui n'apporte rien. Espérons que son état ne se dégradera pas trop vite;

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

mon Popeye a reçu un p'tit colis aujourd'hui, il remercie parrain Bertrand pour les p'tites boîtes de bon miam et le coussin géant à la valériane que tout le monde veut lui piquer !

----------


## bouletosse

oooh  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'il apprécie son coussin. Je n'ai jamais pensé à envoyer un colis à mon filleul Neuneu, si tu penses que quelque chose lui ferait plaisir, envoie-moi un petit message, OK?

----------


## papillon60000

Neuneu t'as envoyé un mp  ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy Popeye va mieux plus de vomissements c'est chouette, l'appétit est toujours là ! et moins de chaleur est appréciable

----------


## papillon60000

mon bébé est sur le prochain calendrier !

Pour commander le(s) vôtre(s), le contact par mail est IMPÉRATIF (pas de commandes via Facebook ou message privé, pour une question d'organisation), envoyez vos : NOM, PRÉNOM, ADRESSE POSTALE ainsi que LE NOMBRE DE CALENDRIERS que vous souhaitez à :

calendriers.handicats@gmail.com

Ils sont a 5 pièce + frais de ports
Ils sont RECTO / VERSO
ATTENTION stocks limités !
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## papillon60000

mon Popeye continue à perdre du poids, il est arrivé à 3,6 kg contre 4,3 kg en juin, et les vomissements reprennent depuis 2 nuits; mais sinon l'appétit est toujours là ; d'ailleurs, l'autre soir, il a eu le culot (et je ne pensais pas qu'il oserait !) d'aller se servir directement dans ce qui réchauffait dans la poêle c'est à dire que j'ai retrouvé ma côte de porc par terre avec un Popeye qui m'a grogné qd j'ai voulu la récupérer... heureusement que je suis arrivée avant qu'il n'aie tout englouti !


pas de photo du larcin (j'étais trop furax) mais voilà ma côte entamée...





heureusement, en dehors de ça, c'est un amour !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben entre une côtelette et des croquettes insipides il n'y a pas photo, na !  :: 

J'espère qu'il va cesser de maigrir, pauvre loulou, mais tant qu'il est voleur c'est plutôt bon signe !!!

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

visite véto pour mon papy aujourd'hui : otite OG, le véto pense que ça vient de son état général qui se dégrade et que les bactéries déjà présentes dans l'oreille créent une légère inflammation (donc ça n'a rien à voir avec 2 autres de mes chats qui font des otites en ce moment), juste un traitement local 7 j devrait suffire et pas besoin de contrôle ; par contre, il est déshydraté, de plus en plus poussif sur la respiration et est descendu à 3,100 kg... tant qu'il mange, boit, va à la litière et tient debout, on profite encore un peu de lui...


la facture si quelqu'un veut aider, merci d'avance

----------


## bouletosse

Oooh p'tit loup  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pauvre poussin, mais je sais que tu prends bien soin de lui et que le moment venu tu feras ce qu'il faudra. Et en attendant je vois que mon filleul lui tient compagnie, c'est bien.

----------


## papillon60000

joyeux Noël à mes fans ! je m'accroche et espère voir la nouvelle année !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Joyeux Noël mon beau Popeye, moi aussi je te souhaite d'être encore là pour un moment. C'est si triste quand on sait que vous allez bientôt nous quitter. Profite de ta maison du bonheur aussi longtemps que possible.

----------


## papillon60000

heureuse année à tous ! suis encore là !

----------


## aurore27

Bonne heureuse et longue année Popeye, j'espère qu'elle t'apportera la santé et la longévité que tu mérites ainsi que toutes les cajoleries. ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonne Année mon petit Popeye, même s'il est évident que tu n'en profiteras pas pendant bien longtemps, mais tant que tu le peux je te souhaite les meilleurs moments possibles.

----------


## papillon60000

état stationnaire, ça va plutôt pas mal en ce moment !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Brave Popeye, il s'accroche le bonhomme, il est bien chez toi et il veut rester encore un moment !

----------


## papillon60000

ho la la ! 2 mois sans nouvelles, suis à la bourre ! 


rien de neuf, état stationnaire sans plus ; un p'tit nouveau (1 an, sourd et ataxique) qui aime bien me taquiner, mais faut que je lui pique son tapis de jeu donc c'est de bonne guerre !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Malgré son air un peu misérable, il s'accroche et c'est bien. Il se plait chez toi et il compte y rester encore un moment.

----------


## papillon60000

et encore, il est plus miteux en vrai... j'essaie de le prendre dans des poses qui l'avantagent et je le retouche car il est toujours crado de la trombine... mais oui il s'accroche, plus que je n'aurais pensé (et le véto également)

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

30/04/2020 : aujourd'hui, j'ai baladé Popeye... je l'ai emmené chez le véto pensant sa dernière heure arrivée (et vu le peu de vétos, les jours fériés ou les we, et le confinement c'est franchement anxiogène qd t'as un chat en fin de vie) ; bah chez le véto il était plus vif et intéressé qu'à la maison où clairement il dort et mange, et là sa toux avec glaires s'aggrave ainsi que sa respiration poussive, mais bon finalement il est rentré avec moi ! il est descendu à 2,2 kg et est tout déshydraté depuis un moment mais à la palpation les reins c'est pas si pire, et le coeur pas de crépitement contrairement à ce que j'avais l'impression... bon allez, un sursis mon papy !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pauvre bonhomme, mais il s'accroche comme mon vieux chien Rambo (qui est proportionnellement tout aussi maigre). Chaque jour je suis étonnée qu'il soit encore de ce monde. Comme tu dis c'est anxiogène avec la situation, mais ma véto m'a assurée qu'elle serait disponible pour moi si besoin, donc c'est un peu rassurant, ouf.

Allez Popey, montre à nounou que tu en veux. Prends une volée de câlins  ::  à partager avec Neuneu qui lui semble en pleine forme et tout rond comparé à toi.

----------


## papillon60000

Popeye est malheureusement parti tout à l'heure...

----------


## bouletosse

Ooooh petit Popeye.. ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh non  ::  repose en paix Popeye 
Désolée Papillon, courage

----------


## papillon60000

Adieu mon Popeye, mon papy boyau pourri et crevard d’amour ! Tu as baissé les pattes ce midi, après plus d’un an à te dégrader doucement mais sûrement… Tu t’es accroché plus fort que je n’aurais pensé et c’est tant mieux, même si c’était dur pour moi d’être impuissante, je t’ai accompagné au mieux ! Tu étais un papy très gentil, pacifique, qui aimait tout le monde sans spécialement chercher la compagnie des autres ; même le petit dernier un peu foufou qui te faisait des prises de judo, tu te laissais faire en restant stoïque et sans répliquer… Tu as passé presque 2 ans avec nous, je pense que tu y as été heureux, en tout cas moi je suis heureuse d’avoir pu t’offrir une fin de vie parmi nous. Je regrette profondément de ne pas t’avoir laissé partir hier chez le véto, où tu serais parti dans de bien meilleures conditions, j’espère que tu me pardonneras, je pensais (ainsi que le véto) que tu pouvais profiter encore quelques jours mais ton pauvre corps a dit non et c’est malheureusement tombé un jour férié sans véto… Tes bouses à réveiller un mort ne me manqueront pas elles, ni que tu sois voleur sur la bouffe non plus (au point de venir piquer ce qui cuisait dans une poêle un jour au risque de te brûler ou mettre le feu !), mais ta gentillesse et tes câlins si. Je te souhaite d’être enfin libéré de toute souffrance et heureux là où que tu sois maintenant… Tu auras toujours ta place dans mon cœur, même si à la maison, probablement qu’un autre papy (ou mamie) profitera de la place laissée vacante. Merci à Bertrand d’avoir été ton parrain, je sais qu’il est également très affecté par ton départ. Je t’embrasse et t’aime pour toujours…



r

----------


## Yellica62

bonsoir,
j'ai trouvé votre discussion et l'histoire eu pauvre Popeye, en faisant des recherches pour le médicament que prend ma minette FIV qui souffre d'hypertension artérielle.
Je suis de tout coeur avec vous dans cette épreuve.
je cherchais justement des témoignages de personnes qui connaissent le même souci de santé que ma minette (hypertension et FIV).
Si vous souhaitez lire mon post, il est dans la rubrique "chats" et ma minette se nomme Yellica.
bon courage à vous!

----------


## papillon60000

la dernière facture de Popeye, si certains veulent participer... merci

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle triste nouvelle après avoir eu un peu d'espoir. Ne te reproche pas de ne pas l'avoir laissé partir chez le véto, tu as fait de ton mieux et ce genre de décision n'est malheureusement jamais facile à prendre.

Popeye a profité de 2 belles années chez toi et ton témoignage ne laisse aucun doute sur le fait qu'il y était heureux et aimé.

Courage à toi sa bienfaitrice et toi Popey repose en paix maintenant. Je suis très triste tu sais.

----------

